# Biken im Königsdorferwald



## dezibel (20. Februar 2003)

Hi, kennt einer von euch den Bombenkrater im Königsdorferwald
nehe Bergheim-Danzweiler. NRW?
Suche Helfer und Mitfahrer. Sind grade dabei dort ein Dirt zu errichten. Wird wohl bis zum Sommer fertig sein. Mit viel Glück.
 
Wir sind selber 18 Jahre alt und zu zweit.
Freuen uns über jeden Besuch.

mfg Dezibel.


----------



## big L (25. Februar 2003)

wie weit is´n das so?!?!?!

seit da nur ihr oder gibt es noch andere Bauherrn???

Vielleicht komm ich ma mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten (25. Februar 2003)

Sag mal bescheid wenn ihr nochmal da seid. Vielleicht schaue ich dann mal vorbei! Was genau habt ihr denn geplant dort zu bauen?


----------



## dezibel (26. Februar 2003)

Morgen Jungs,
freue mich warnsinnig, dass überhaupt einer zu dem Thema was geschrieben hat.

@Thorsten: Wir sind eigentlich jedes und ganzes Wochenende da.
Du bist ja eigentlich auch dort aus der gegend. Zumindestens
lässt du dich dort immer blicken. Wie du weißt ist unser Wald ziemlich "ARM" was steile Hänge, Hügel angeht. Und das wollte ich jetzt endern. Du hasst mich vielleicht schon mal gesehen.....
ich bin der Kerl mit dem Zopf der sich am Krater hinund wieder 
mal blicken lässt.

@big L: Es kommt drauf an wo genau du wohnst. Was die "Bauhernn" angeht, ist da nur einer. Ich komme selber aus Kölle. Hab dort nur früher gewohnt. Es kommen seit ner Weile......
also die letzten 2 Wochenenden noch zwei. Also währen wir jetzt zu 4. Aber ich muss dich warnen.....erwarte dort keinen Bikerparadies. Wie gesagt der Platz ist nicht schlecht, er müsste allerdings noch fahrtauglich gemacht werden.

mfg.  Dezibel.


----------



## biking_tom (28. Februar 2003)

Hi, hab dort vor circa 1 1/2 Jahren mit ein paar freuden gebudelt. Wie man sieht waren wir nich so erfolgreich . Hatten einige probleme damit, dass werkzeug abhanden gekommen ist und es irgendwan an leuten mangelte.  

Posted doch mal wann ihr dieses wochenende da seid. Vielleicht schauen wir mal vorbei, wenn das wetter gut ist. Eher Sonntag, weil samstag nich so viele zeit haben.

mfg The Tomes

P.S.: 
Kann es sein das ich euch letztes wochende gesehen hab als ihr aus dem Wald kahmt. Ich fahre eine radon rahmen mit ner rockshox gabel.


----------



## dezibel (4. März 2003)

@ Tomes:

Hi. Dein Problem mit dem Werkzeug kenn ich nur zu gut. Aber das gibt es heute nicht mehr, haben die Täter ausfindig machen können. Also, ..............an Werkzeug mangelt es nicht nur an Leuten mit viel Fantasie und die gut anpacken können. 
Wir sind dieses Wochenende am Krater.

P.S. Ja.es kann sein, dass wir uns letztes Wochenende gesehen haben. Wenn du der jenige warst, dar mit einem silbernen Ramen
und neongelben HS-bremsen an uns vorbei geradelt bist, dann haben wir uns wohl gesehen. 

Ich fahre einen schwarzen Bikeman Ketzer. Also, wenn du nächstes Wochenende dabei bist, weißt du wie du mich erkennst.
Ach ja, ich trage einen Zopf.

Werde mich freuen, wenn du uns besucht.

mfg Fedor.


----------



## cosmicJJ (20. März 2003)

hallo!

Wohne in Frechen ! Also praktisch direkt um die
Ecke.
Was genau habt ihr denn da vor wenn ihr fertig seit?


----------



## dezibel (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cosmicJJ _
> *hallo!
> 
> Wohne in Frechen ! Also praktisch direkt um die
> ...



Haben vor zu fahren 
Ne scherz bei Seite. Wird wohl so ne Mischung aus Dual und Dirt.
Kannst ja mal vorbei kommen und es dir angucken.
Die ersten Feinschliffe hat die Landschaft schon gekriegt.
Wir sind immer am Wochenende da vom Freitag an um 4 Uhr.

Also, wenn du Bock hast kannst du kommen.

Kommen wir zu was anderem. du wohnst im Frechen?
Meine Freundin hat im da mal einen mit nem Downhiller gesehen,
aber an sonst dem habe ich im Frechen noch von keinem gehöt der biket.

Wie heist du denn. Vielleicht kenn ich dich von Namen her.
Mein richtiger Name ist Fedor.
Wunder dich bitte nicht, komme aus Russland.


----------



## Obreck (21. März 2003)

@dezibel
sag blos du fährst mit dem bike von lindenthal nach dansweiler?



> _Original geschrieben von dezibel _
> *
> 
> Mein richtiger Name ist Fedor.
> Wunder dich bitte nicht, komme aus Russland. *


----------



## dezibel (24. März 2003)

ja, ab und zu fahre ich auch von Lindenthal nach danzweiler.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und wenn ich viel Zeit zum rumchillen
hab. Aber sonst gibt es ja noch die alte gute Bahn........."wenn sie mal kommt"..............   ..............

Ach ja, Obreck..........wieso der Bierkrug?............kommst du auch aus Russland?


----------



## Obreck (24. März 2003)

Ja, ich komme auch da aus der Ecke. 

Wie lange brauchst du für die Strecke? Auf der Karte sieht das so weit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (25. März 2003)

ne............so weit ist es garnicht. Bei Normalgeschwindigkeit
ne knappe Stunde. Es lohnt sich,.........wenn einen die Kraft nicht verlässt. Manchmal ist man sogar schneller als mit dem Bus und der Bahn. 

Wo kommst du denn her "aus der Ecke"?
Ich komme aus Sibirien.


----------



## Obreck (27. März 2003)

Bin in Sibirien auf die Welt gekommen. In Krasnojarsk um genau zu sein. 
Dachte schon ich wäre der einziege "bikender Russe" .


----------



## dezibel (31. März 2003)

Hä Hä................Ich komme aus Irkutsk. Ebenfalls Sibirien. 
hast allerdings recht, gibts würklich nicht viele bikende Russen.
Aber der Bikesport soll in Russland jetzt grad der Trand sein.


----------



## diser (14. Juli 2003)

moin,

komme auch aus Frechen,..

hab im moment leider kein dirt bike, werde mir aber in den nächsten 2 wochen eins zulegen.

ist eigentlich mitten in der woche ab und zu einer da ?

sonst komm ich am wochenende.

gruss
Alex


----------



## dezibel (14. Juli 2003)

Lieber am Wochenende.
Zur Zeit sind auber auch wir fast nie da.
Weil.........Zeitmalgel............
Aber du könntest mal am Wochenende eventuell einen von uns treffen.

mfg. Dezibel.


----------



## diser (14. Juli 2003)

alles klar, werde ich mal machen..

erst muss ich mein bike haben, denke ich kauf mir ein poison taxin... sollte fürn anfang reichen..

war jetzt 4 jahre aus dem sattel.. :-/

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (14. Juli 2003)

Wieso 4 Jahre? Keine Lust mehr gahabt............?

mfg. Fedor


----------



## diser (14. Juli 2003)

nee, war mir zu teuer geworden... so als (damals) armer Schüler..

ausserdem bin ich mehr skateboard gefahren..

naja, jetzt hab ich extrem bock zu dirten, und hab kein bike *heul*

hehe.:.

wird sich ja hoffentlich bald ändern.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (14. Juli 2003)

Na das hört sich doch gut an.
Aber, kommt beim Skaten im Endeffekt
nicht die gleiche Summe raus wie beim Biken? Ein Freund von mir meinte, er würde im Schnitt so 2 Decks im Monat verbrauchen. Die Jaresabrechnung sollte so knapp die gleiche sein.
Timm Reif heist mein Kumpel. Vielleicht kennst du ihn ja...........

Wo wohnst du in Frechen eigentlich.
Ich fahre öfters mit der 7 nach hause so gegen 11 Uhr. Vielleicht trift man sich ja?

Fedor.


----------



## diser (14. Juli 2003)

ja kommt mittlerweile echt aufs gleiche raus, hab jetzt in 14 Tagen 2 Decks geschrottet... :-(

Timm Reif ? sagt mir so jetzt nichts, vl vom sehen.


Wohne in Frechen Bachem (Kuhkaff) ;-)

fahre immer morgens um 8 nach kölle und um 17 uhr zurück..


----------



## dezibel (14. Juli 2003)

Von wo aus fährst du denn immer nach hause? Wenn du heute um 17 Uhr am Neumarkt bist können wir uns treffen. 
Ich fahre nemlich auch um 17 uhr nach hause.            O.K. nicht ganz nach hause
sondern zu meiner Freundin, ist aber auch in gewisser Weise nach hause.
Bachem sagt mir irgend wie nicht viel.
Aber an (kuhkaff) bin ich gewohnt. Hab selber in so ne gegend 6 Jahre gewohnt.
Willst du dann eigentlich weiter Skaten, oder hörst du dann auf? Währe schade wenn du aufhören würdest.
Aber es ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## dezibel (14. Juli 2003)

Ach ja, von wem hast du eigentlich gehört, dass es bei uns was zu Fahren gibt? Es steht noch garnicht so lange.
Spricht es sich so gut rum?


----------



## diser (14. Juli 2003)

steige immer um 17.15 in die 7 ein, aber erst an der Dürenerstr. / gürtel..

kann echt sein das man sich schonmal gesehen hat. krass.

ich hab meist weiter hose an und ne umhängetasche und seh meistens total übermüdet aus... hehe.. kannst ja mal gucken

war früher halt oft da im Wald biken, und ein kumpel war da und hat das durch zufahl gesehen und mit paar Locals gesprochen.

Hat mir von einem erzählt, der voll jung war (ca. 14oder so) mit nem krassen Fully...

Alex


----------



## diser (14. Juli 2003)

yo skaten will ich weiter, mach ich seit knapp 9 Jahren und werd es nie ganz aufgeben...


----------



## Landy (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo Dezibel,
finde es echt super, daß Ihr so ein Projekt gestartet habt. Versuche gerade wieder ein bisschen zu dirten, da meine BMX- Zeit schon ein paar jährchen zurück liegt. Ich würde gerne mal vorbeischauen wenn Du mal dort bist. Weiß leider nicht genau wo Eure Strecke ist. Wäre Dir dankbar für ein paar Infos.

Gruß Landy


----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

moin,

weiss immer noch nicht ob ich es wagen soll mir ein Poison Cuarve zu kaufen *überleg*

ich will fahren !

diser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

@ dieser:

ja alles klar. Dann solltest du wissen, dass ich eine Bahstation weiter wohne.
wenn du bis zur Gleuler weitefährst ( Linie 13) kommst du an meiner Wohnung vorbei. 

kann es sein, dass du mal so ein weiß-blauen Kaputzenpulli angehabt hast?

Ich hab meistens auch weite Hosen an.
Und ab und zu bin ich auch in ganz Schwarz. Außer dem erkännst du mich immer an meiner Frisur. Ich trage einen Zopf. Und die Kopfseiten sind kahl rasiert.

Finde es gut, dass du mit dem Skaten weiter machst. Währe schade wenn nicht.
Hab früher auch mal ausprobiert. Aber bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (damals für mich hohen) haben meine Beine angefangen nachzugeben, und ich verlor die Kontrolle.
Von da her wusste ich, dass es nich mein Sport war. 
na ja, nichts zu machen.
Mal schauen, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja die Tage.


----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

@ Landy:

Ist natürlich kein Problem. Du muss mir nur sagen wo deine Kentnisse liegen.
damit ich weiß ab welchem Punkt ich dir helfen kann.
Z.B. ob du überhaupt weiß wo genau der Wald liegt........e.t.z.....

wenn du mir ein par Angaben stellst erklähre ich dir den Restweg.

Wenn nicht, muss ich mich wohl bemühen dir ein guter Wegweiser zu sein. 

mfg. Fedor.


----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

@ dieser:

Hmmmmmm............

Der Name sagt mir nicht viel. Ich schau mal schnell nach was es für ein Bock ist. Dann kann ich dir hoffentlich mehr darüber sagen.

Bis gleich.......


----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

Das Bike ist bis auf ein par Kleinigkeiten gut.
Du muss nur genau wissen, ob du ein Fully oder ein Harttail fahren willst.

Also als Skater hätte ich dich für härteres Fahrverhalten eingeschetzt. Deshalb (Harttail). 
Aber das musst du wissen.

Sag du mir was dazu.........wie siehst du das.


----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

Also als Skater hätte ich dich für härteres Fahrverhalten eingeschetzt. Deshalb (Harttail). 
Aber das musst du wissen.

^^^hehe

naja nicht sooo hart.. hab schon kein bock jeden sprung hardcore in den knien zu spüren..

so Curare mit 24" wär schon fein denk ich mir

ich werd mal bei poison anrufen später, mal hören was er sagt.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

Na ja so hartcore ist es mit einem Hattail garnicht. Du hast ja dementschprechend diche Refen an dem Bike die den Afprall bei der Landung dämpfen.
Und beim Dirt macht auch die Rundung der Landung auch sehr vielm aus. Es ist ja nicht so, dass du ins Flat landest. Durch die Rundung des Landehügels kommt man ebenfalls sanft auf den Boden. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt nicht mal mit ner Federgabel. Und es klapt.


----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

na toll, jetzt hast du alle meine überlegungen wieder über den Haufen geworfen.. hehe

hoffentlich geht das bei poison schnell....

Alex


----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

Wann willst du da anrufen?
Nach der Arbeit?

Ach ja. Als was arbeitest du eigntlich?
ich hab in deinem Profil etwas mit "Medien und Textil" gelesen.
kann mir aber keine Vorstellung machen.
Und wo genau arbeitest du an der Dürener?


----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

Wieso fragst du wann ich anrufen will ?
wenns geht will ich gleich anrufen... poison meinte Lieferzeit wär 14 Tage im moment... DAS will ich aber genau wissen.. hehe

ich arbeite in einer agentur für textile werbung... 

wir machen:
kappen, t-shirts, sweatshirts, schlüsselbänder etc.

alles was mit werbung und klamotten zu tun hat.

achja, ich arbeite zwischen Ehrenfeld und Bickendorf, hab also immer ne schicke Tour vor mir aus Frechen...


Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

Cool.
Hab auch was mit Werbung zu tuhn.
Nur ich mache Internetsiten und Flashspiele.
Ne schöne Toor hast du würklich. 
Aber was solls.......irgend wie muss man ja seine Brötchen verdienen.
Wie bist du eigentlich dazu gekommen?

Sollen wir uns vielleicht am Samstag treffen?

Oder nenn du mir ein Termin, dann kann ich dir sagen ob ich Zeit hätte oder nicht.
Ob du ein Bike hast oder nicht ist egal. Kannst ja auch meins solange ausprobieren.


----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

also ich kann samstag und sonntag ab 14 uhr rum, kein thema...

wie du magst, ich komm dann einfach in den wald.


alex


----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

O.K. für mich passt auch beides. Ich überleg dann nur noch bis morgen ob ich an irgend einem von den beiden Tagen nicht doch noch was vorhatte, und sag dir dann bescheid.
Du weißt doch wo das Bombenloch ist, ne?


----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

hey hey na logo weiss ich wo das ist  komme mit nem local aus königsdorf, fährt normalerweise ein Zaskar...

hoffe seins ist fit am wochenende.

alex


----------



## dezibel (15. Juli 2003)

Ein Local aus Königsdorf?

Außer die Katzies, Speedbiker, Claudius,
Slavo, Peter und mich gibt es da keine locals. Außer die CC Fahrer.

Aber vielleicht überraschst du mich ja.

Wer ist es denn? Name......vielleicht kenne ich den ja.


----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

Lambertz.

war aber wie ich 3-4 aus dem "business" wegen skateboarden..

aber wir haben beide wieder vor zu fahren, er hat halt sein bike, ich noch (!!) nicht...

mal sehen was draus wird, brauch auch noch protektoren.. helm hab ich.

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (15. Juli 2003)

ach stimmt, ich kenne noch einen der öfter da war, 

gregor.

fährt wheeler fully, ist auch von wheeler amateurmässig gesponsert wenn ich mich recht erinnere.. der kommt aus kerpen mitte...

alex


----------



## Landy (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo Dezibel,
kenne mich in der Region leider auch nicht so gut aus, aber ich werde wohl über die Landstrasse von Horrem Richtung Habbelrath/Frechen fahren. Kann es vielleicht sein, daß es dann irgendwo links in den Wald geht? Oder ist es einfacher wenn ich über die Aachener Str. direkt nach Königsdorf fahre. Ich komme aus Erftstadt, falls Dir das ein Begriff ist.


Gruß Landy


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

Moooooooin zusammen 


@Landy: kommst du mit dem Bike ? wir können uns auch treffen und zusammen hinfahren... wär kein problem.
du kommst aus erftstadt ? welcher Teil ?

Alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Ebenfalls MOOOOOOR"GÄHHHHN"........

@ Landy:

Weist du wo der Königsdorfer Bahnhof
ist? Wenn ja, dann bist du schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Von Königsdorf gibt es eine Strasse, die nach Dansweiler führt.
Du musst sie entlangfahren. Wenn du 200 Meter vor Dansweiler bist gibt es eine kleine Einfahrt in den Wald (links). Die Strasse ist ebenfalls asphaltiert. Die fährst du hoch bis zu einem Waldparkplatz. Wenn du den Parkplatz ganz durchquerst, kommst du an eine Schranke. Von da aus gibt es einen Singeltrail (rechts) der nach oben führt.
Wenn du den nimmst, kannst du nichts mehr falsch machen. Du kommst oben direckt am Loch an.

Und wir werden schon da sein.


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Ach ja, ich glaube die Aachener ist die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Morgen Alex. Freut mich, dass du ein par Jungs kennst. Alle mitbringen. Ja mehr man wir sind, desto besser ist dat.

mfg. Fedor.


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

ja, je mehr desto besser !! denk ich mir auch..

achja, hab vielleicht schon die Tage ein Bike, hab eins angeboten bekommen, wenn er mit dem preis etwas runtergeht guck ich mirs an..

Bikeman Ketzer.

Daten folgen ;-)

Alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

hab ihn auch..........nur in Sonderlakierung. (Eigenarbeit).............
Ist ganz in ordnung der Ramen.
Nur.........die scheiß Kettenstreben sind zu lang. Und er ist so schwer wie ein Stalramen. Aber man kommt klar damit.

Aber pack dir das Ding einfach fürs WE.
Sag im einfach, dass du es probefahren willst.

Service mus sein........


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

oder so ;-)

muss mal sehen was er sagt wegen dem preis, hat mir noch nicht geantwortet....

hoffe er meldet sich heute noch.

ICH HAB KEIN BOCK AUF ARBEIT....

hmm, das mit dem wochenende ausleihen wär knaller.. 

alex


----------



## Landy (16. Juli 2003)

Hi Fedor,
erst mal Danke für die Wegbeschreibung, werde es sicher finden. Habe vor am Samstag nachmittag vorbeizuschauen.

Gruß Landy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

yo denke dann komm ich auch am samstag....

was ist mit dir fedor ? haste zeit ?

ich kann so ab 14 uhr denk ich. ich komme dahin wenn ihr da seit.



/EDIT:

was haltet ihr davon:

Bikeman Ketzer, Rot , RH 15 zoll
Marzochi z1 dropp off 130mm QR 20 Steckachse
Grimeca System 12.1 Scheibenbremsen
Deore Kurbeln
Truvativ Kettenführung
Shimano XT Komponenten
Roter Amoeba Lenker
cane creek Steuersatz

... ok fürn Anfang ?


Alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Hmmm......ich glaube ich kenne den Kerl.
Fahren nicht viele einen Ketzer.

Deore Kurbeln- wegschmeiß.
Aber für die erste Zeit reichts.

Was denn für ein Baujahr.
Wenn 2002 dann kanst die Kurbel eigentlich nehmen.

Truvativ Kettenführung- doppel wegschmeiß. Führt absolut garnichts.

Aber.....es ist ja alles nachrüstbar.

Aber was will der Kerl für die par Teile haben?
Ich würde eigentlich beim Toxin bleiben.

Auch kein Bock zu arbeiten. Was machst du gleich?.........

Ich fahre mal schnell einkaufen. Hab Hunger.
Soll ich dir was mitbringen  (Brainsorming)

Ja, ich bin dann auch am Sammstag da.
14 Hure........


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

kein plan was ich gleich mache... ist so verdammt warm...
gehst du eigentlich auch street fahren ??

er will 1050 euronen haben, das ist mir aber zu teuer.
naja das Taxin dauert aber ne ganze ecke länger und hat lt. telefonat die gleiche kettenführung (truvativ).. dafür kein XT und ne DJ3.... weiss garnicht welche gabel besser ist....

er soll sich mal melden, dann schau ich ma !

Alex


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

Hier ein Bild vom Bike als Anhang, sieht ganz ok aus vom zustand her...


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

das ist würklich zu teuer für das Rad.
handel das mit ihm.
Der soll mit dem Preis ein ganz gewaltiges Stück runtergehen.

Ja ich gehe auch Street fahren. Allerdings nur gelegentlich. Das will ich aber ändern und öfters Streeten.


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

was würdest du höchstens zahlen ??

weniger ist immer besser, auf jeden fall ... grins

ich will auf jeden fall in der woche streeten gehen und am wochenende dirt fahren, weil nach der arbeit noch in den wald pack ich von der zeit nicht...

alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Für wieviel würdest du das Toxin kriegen?

Also ich selber würde meiner Meinung nicht mehr als 800 Euro geben.

Ich fahre auch nur am WE.
Vorher ist einfach keine Zeit.


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

Taxin würde mich 900 euro kosten...

nicht mehr als 800 ? hmm mal sehen, er wollte es hier aufm board für 1200 verkaufen... :-/

schaun wir mal.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Ja dann soll er es mal versuchen.
mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.
Wie groß bist du eigentlich?
Ein 15" ist ja schon ziemlich groß.

Ich würde aber trotz dem an deiner Stelle das Toxin nehmen. Alles komplett neu und Garantie hast du auch überall drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

er wollte es hier aufm board für 1200 verkaufen..

Wie bist du überhaupt an den rangekommen?
Oder steht das Bike schon in irgend einem Vorum?


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

stimmt... das habe ich gerade nachgeguckt....

ich bin ca. 1,70 gross/klein, werde also am besten einen 38er fahren...

hmm also doch taxin :-D ich werd bekloppt....

die frage mit 24 oder 26" hab ich auch noch nicht für mich geklärt.... ach, ich denke ich nehm 24", dann ist knaller zu steuern für nen zwergen wie mich ;-)

Alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Bin auch meine knappe 1.70 m und bin mich auch mit meinen 26" Zoll am rumquälen. Und werde mir bei der nechsten Gelegenhei 24" Zoll hohlen.

mfg.Fedor.


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

korrekt, dann also zwergenattacke am bombenloch !!! 

Ich brauch nur noch Pedale, hab meine GT´s verschenkt.....

hast du noch welche zum verkaufen oder soll ich mitbestellen ?

Alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Hab nur noch ein Paar kaputte Aliens.
Die werden dir aber höchstens die Schuhe kaputt machen. Wenn du willst kannst du sie Geschenkthaben.
Wenn du allerdings wasgutes haben willst, dann hohl dir die DMR v8. Sind echt genial. Fahre sie auch. 
Aber wenn dein Bike früher als die Pedale da ist, sag einfach bescheid und du kriegst meine Aliens zum einen SUPPER Preis für (umsonst).........

mfg.Fedor.


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

also... kosten bei ebay 44 euro inkl. versand... viele farben zur auswahl...

denke ich nehm die mal, sehen ja aus wie meine alten GT, die waren hardcore...

danke für dein angebot, hoffe doch mein bike kommt dann schnell...


alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Du wirst es nicht bereuen..........


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

ok, dann mal alles mit poison abklären gleich, auftragsbestätigung anfordern und dann die pedale bestellen... 

ach, und handschuhe, helm etc. dürfte ich noch von damals haben...

alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Ja, Helm ist sehr wichtig.
Handschuhe dürften auch nicht fehlen.

Ja dann freue ich mich für dich, dass du bald einen einsatzfähigen Bock hast.


----------



## diser (16. Juli 2003)

yeah yeah, kann es kaum erwarten !!! *freu*

schönen feierabend wünsch ich ! 

alex


----------



## dezibel (16. Juli 2003)

Ja, ebenfalls.


----------



## diser (18. Juli 2003)

sooooo, hab heute mein bike bestellt....

poison taxin,
farbe olive,
24" Felgen
38er Rahmen....


juhuuuuu
Hoffe es kommt sehr schnell.
jetzt fehlen nur noch die pedalen, dann passts...

yeah 

Alex


----------



## diser (18. Juli 2003)

hab heut morgen die bestätigung bekommen.



steht unten:

Liefertermin: 25.07.2003 beim Kunden


geil geil geil.

bestell mir heute noch Axo Knee Cups und Axo Ride Gloves bei doublexstore.de ... sollte für den anfang reichen und kostet zusammen 50er...

achja: zu den pedalen, denke ich kaufe die hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3618595333&category=32510

find ich ganz nice.

Alex


----------



## ReissdorfKölsch (19. Juli 2003)

na dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie den Liefertermin auch einhalten.
Habe auf mein Curare fünf Wochen warten müssen!!!


----------



## diser (20. Juli 2003)

hey du hast den nick zu meinem Lieblingsgetränk !

Ich werd die ab morgen anfangen zu nerven, aber die Lady mit der ich telefoniert hab meinte das geht klar, ich fahr ja in 2 wochen in Urlaub und will das Bike mitnehmen *zwinker*

Alex


----------



## ReissdorfKölsch (20. Juli 2003)

@ diser: ist auch mein Lieblingsgetränk!!!

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück, dass es klappt!!!
Wohin fährst Du denn in Urlaub??? Wohl kaum zur Alpenüberquerung mit dem Bike *frechgrins*

Halt mich doch mal auf dem Laufenden, was die bei Poison so machen. 

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (20. Juli 2003)

hehe ich mach urlaub in köln, wollte nur das es schneller geht 

Leider verbaut Poison nicht mehr den Truvativ Boxguide, aber sonst scheint ja alles zu klappen...

bist du auch ab und zu am Bombenloch ?

Alex


----------



## ReissdorfKölsch (20. Juli 2003)

he..he..guter trick!!! ;-))

in meinem fortgeschrittenem Alter muss man alles langsamer angehen!!! 

bin früher viel street, trial und dirt gefahren...mittlerweile (nach langer bikepause) muss ich mich erstmal langsam wieder drangewöhnen....*grins* (mit ´nem 199,- DM-Bike)

aber ich denke es wird...und dann komm ich auch mal zum Bombenloch!!!  

greetz
Mel


----------



## diser (21. Juli 2003)

hehe keine angst.

ich fahr selbst noch extrem schlecht denk ich, ist auch schon paar jahre her...

komm auf jeden fall mal zum Bombenloch, ich werde meine ganzes Wochenende da verbringen wenn mein bike pünktlich kommt.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (21. Juli 2003)

Soooooooo..........morgen allerseits.

hab deine Mail nicht mehr rechtzeitig gekriegt. Bin ja nur bis Donnerstag auf dem Arbeitsplatz.

Schade, dass du nicht mehr da warst.
Landy ist auch gekommen.
Es war ganz O.K. außer, dass ich nicht fahren konnte. (Kettenriss)................
Wie hats dir gefallen?

mfg. Dezibel.


----------



## diser (21. Juli 2003)

yo schade schade, war irgendwie viel zu fertig um raus zu gehen... hehe...

wenn mein bike rechtzeitig kommt (Freitag), dann werde ich auf jeden Fall am Wochenende mal in den Wald fahren...

*hoff*

Alex


----------



## dezibel (21. Juli 2003)

Ja, das hört sich doch gut an.

Alex wie alt bist du eigentlich?

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass wir früher ein par Dörfer auseinander gewohnt haben und uns nicht kennen.

Wen kennst du denn so aus Frechen, oder mit wem teribst du dich immer rum.

Fedor.


----------



## diser (21. Juli 2003)

ich bin 24. seh aber jünger aus ;-)

aus frechen kenne ich sehr viele leute. hab aber meistens mit den boardern rumgehangen und mit denen die hiphop musik machen...

wir machen in der Kö Grillhütte auch immer hiphop parties, da war ich sehr aktiv, heute mach ich nur noch die Flyer.

tip: mein nachnahme ist *****.



Alex


----------



## dezibel (21. Juli 2003)

Hmmmmmmm........schade, sagt mir irgend wie nichts. Na ja, man sieht sich ja. Bist du denn dieses WE im Krater. Kannst ja einfach vorbei kommen (auch ohne Bike) rein zum kennenlernen. 
Mit Bike noch besser.


----------



## diser (21. Juli 2003)

am samstag ist in der Grillhütte in Königsdorf eine hiphop/dancehall party von uns... das wird recht hart aber egal...

wenn ich mein bike bekomme am freitag und auch meine pedale, dann steht königsdorf am Wochenende nix im weg.

sonst komme ich auch ohne bike.

hab eben gemerkt das der dirt in vogelsang von meiner arbeit aus 5 min. mit dem rad entfernt ist... geil


alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (21. Juli 2003)

Wann ist es denn am Samstag?
Ich könnte ja auch vorbeikommen.
Ist es eine Privateparty oder für jeden zugängig?


----------



## diser (21. Juli 2003)

Ist schon am Freitag !

ab ca. 21 Uhr mit grill, 8 dj´s, etc..

JEDER kann kommen.

Grillhütte Alte Aachener Str. ! kennste ja !


----------



## dezibel (21. Juli 2003)

Die In Königsdorf?
Wenn es die in der Nehe von den Gleisen ist, dann ja. Ach was erzehle ich, es gibt doch nur eine.
da gibt es übrigens auch ein Bombenloch.
Nur esist im Winter immer überschwämmt.
Also hat es sich nicht gelohnt dort zu bauen.
Ist aber trotz dem ein schones Terran.
Na dann werde ich wohl kommen müssen......   
Bis wann geht das?
Ich hoffe doch die ganze Nacht durch, oder?


----------



## diser (21. Juli 2003)

yo, genau die Hütte meine ich !!

kenne das andere bombenloch auch, ist aber nicht so der bringer, haste recht mit...

NA KLAR GEHT DAS DIE GANZE NACHT DURCH !!!

ruf mich vorher am besten mal an, dann kann ich dich "in empfang" nehmen...

FEIERABEND 

Alex


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Moing.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich werde dich warscheinlich schon heute anrufen. Es hat supper gestürmt am Montag Abend.
Ich weiß niocht ob ihr in Frechen was abgekriegt habt, aber Dansweiler hat es ziemlich verwüßtet.
Hättet ic rie Party gefeiert, hätte es viele Verletzte gegeben. Das Bombenloch ist ein wenig ausgespühlt und steht noch teilweise unter Wasser.

na ja.........so long.
Fedor


----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

Moin,

ja hier ist ganz übel die Post abgegangen....

Unsere Party ist doch erst am Samstag, ist alles ein wenig schief gelaufen....

Hoffentlich ist gutes Wetter !!

Ja ruf mich ruhig an, hab ab 17 uhr frei.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Ich bin erst gegen 20 Uhr heim. Hab heute noch Gitarrenunterricht.
Was machst du grad?
Hast nen Auftrag?


----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

hab paar kleinere dinge zu erledigen hier, ist so mittelmässig...

für forum, kippe und nen kaffee reichts aber noch 

hab später wohl noch nen kundentermin, und hab NULL lust dahinzufahren.

was machst du im moment ?

achja, schöne seite hat euere firma.

www.alex-giller.de  <- ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig.

kannste mal schauen wenn du magst.


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Hmmmm......sieht gut aus.
Ist zwar nicht mein Stiel, aber mir gefällt es.
Was machst du denn 3D mäßig. Maya?

Ich bin gad drann ne Flashopresentation für Fuji zu "erschaffen" 

Allerdings finde ich die Seite meiner Firma zum    

Zu eintönig und alles standartgemäß.
Bei sowas langweile ich mich.

Und Langeweile ist nicht gut.

Na gut, ich gehe mal den Magen vollstopfen, sonst kakke ich hier noch ab.

Bin so in ner Stunde wieder ansprechend.

Bis gleich.


----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

3d mach ich fast nur 3d max, weil das fein für flash ist...

will jetzt bald einen kurzfilm machen, der mit After Effects und 3dmax "verfeinert" wird.

sooo schlimm ist die seite nicht, find die sehr informativ...

www.terrorpilot.com ist geil, sowas mag ich

ich geh auch ma was essen, und eine rauchen...

Alex


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Wenn du hübsche Seiten sehen willst,
...........bei "www.funkreich.de" posten die Jungs schöne Seiten. Kannst dich ja mal durchklicken. Falls du die Seite nicht schon selber kennst, was ich mir eigentlich schon denke.
Ich guck mir mal die Seite an.


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Ist würklich gut die Seite.
Vor allem ihre Arbeiten.
Die Navy ist auch schön und ausgefallen. Das einzigste Problem ist, dass die Navy nicht von jedem direckt gefunden wird.
ich stehe auf sowas.
ich poste dir auch mal ne schöne Seite.


----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

www.funkreich.de  <- ist jut...
www.k10k.net   <- ist besser ;-)
www.fakepilot.com
www.habitat7.de
www.gmunk.com
www.airbagconcept.com.ar
www.skilla.com

www.ninjai.com   <- ist der hammer

hab tausende seite als bookmark zu hause, die sind mir gerade eingefallen

ich mag ausgefallene sachen auch, 
dunkel und böse am liebsten 

Alex


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Zitat:

ich mag ausgefallene sachen auch,
dunkel und böse am liebsten 

Hab ich da etwas mit meinen Augen überflogen was mir ebenfalls freude am Sehen bereitet.


----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

ROCKT !

http://www.pornolize.com

derbe derbe 

mussu ma gucken, damit kannste websites übersetzen.


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Kenn ich. Hat einer vor kurzem auf Funkreich gepostet.

Wann kriegst du eigentlich dein Bike?
Diesen Freitag schon?
Oder hab ich was missverstanden?

Ich mache grade ne Seite für ein Kumpel.
Soll ne Seite übers Biken sein.
Aber ein wenig mehr als normall.
Wird ne Menge drinnstecken.
Mit Berichten und sowas.
So zu sagen ne kleine Verwaltung über alle Sessions in Köln und umkreis, ein Treffpunkt für mobile Aktiviteten.
Wenn du Lust hast, kann ich dir die Seite ja posten.
Kannst auch mitbauen wenn du Lust hast. Und dein "Ideereichen" beitrag leisten.
Ich versuche nemlich damit die Weltmacht an mich zu reißen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

ja pinky is klar, der brain hilft wenn er kann *weglach*



ich ruf jetzt mal bei poison an...

2 min. später:

MEIN RAD IST UNTERWEGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... geil geil !!!!!!!!

habs schriftlich...

Sie meinte könnte morgen schon da sein, ansonsten 100% Freitag, und sie hat mir schönen Urlaub gewünscht.. nett nett

ja, poste mir bitte die Seite, interessiert mich !

Alex


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

Jut, poste sie.
Wird allerdings erst morgen passieren.
Hab sie nemlich zu hause auf dem Rechner.
Bist du am Samstag mit dem Bike in Königskaff?
hab das Poison auch noch nie gesehen.
Komme auch mit meinem. Wenn ichs bis dachin umgerüstet hab.
Scheis Schaltung.
Mach mir enndlich Singlespeed. 
Wieviel Man kommen eigentlich?


----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

zur party komm ich ohne bike + auto....

werde bei gutem wetter samstag oder / und Sonntag in Königsdorf sein...

zu der Frage wieviel mann kommen:

Wir hatten Partys mit knapp 500 Mann. Ich denke es werden so 100-200... wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (23. Juli 2003)

nice 

Schlagt ihr Partyzelte auf, oder wo baut ihr die Ausrüstung auf?


----------



## diser (23. Juli 2003)

anlage wird in der hütte selber sein, ist ne menge kram...

4 plattenspieler, mischpulte, effektgeräte etc...

ICH HOFFE DAS WETTER SPIELT MIT...

bin voll breit und geh ma pennen.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Aufwachen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        

Guten Mor"gähhhhhhhhn"

Suppi, ab heute fängt mein urlaub an.


----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

was bitte ist urlaub ?  
kenn ich nicht...  

bin voll platt und hab viel zu viel zu tun, heute könnte mein bike kommen und ich bin wibelig  

Alles frisch bei dir ?

Alex


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Hä hä, eher trocken wie ne alte Frucht.

Hab gestern noch viel zu lange programmiert.
Und jetzt bin ich plat.
Zum Glück ist heute der letzte Tag wo ich arbeite. Danach gib es errstmal frei.

Ja, ist echt ein scheiß Gefühl, wenn man auf sein Bike wartet.


----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

*wibel wibel wibel*

nee geht schon...  

war auch viel zu lange wach, hatte netten besuch   , dann geht das... nur morgens aufwachen ist doof.

bin echt mal gespannt ob bike heute abend da ist wenn ich komme, dann direkt mal entmontage und morgen zur arbeit und vl danach vogelsang....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

schick mir am besten auch mal deine handy nummer, wegen party und bombenloch...

wenn du ja jetzt urlaub hast, du glücklicher !

Alex


----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

MEIN BIKE STEHT ZU HAUSE IM KELLER !!!!!!!!!


ES IST DA !!    

und ich muss noch bis 17 uhr arbeiten, heul heul

dann gleich mal basteln.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Ich hab kein Handy.
Mag die dinger irgend wie nicht.
Aber du kannst die Nummer meiner Freundin haben. Ich werde dich heute einfach mal anklingeln, damit du auch die Numer hast.
Du bist doch bestimmt so ab 18 Uhr zu hause?


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Was, wie dein Bike ist da. Hab es ganz überlesen.

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Jetzt hast du die größte Quall.
Bike steht zu hause und kommst bis 17 Uhr nicht dran.
Schei$e, das Gefühl kenn ich.

Las dich nicht hängen und versuch keinen totzuschlagen solange du auf Bikeentzug bist.


----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

*schmacht*

ich laufe heute nach hause....  

meine mum meinte es sieht "süss" aus, bin ma gespannt !

voll cool, hab jetzt nicht mal ne woche auf das bike gewartet, und andere hier 5 wochen  

ja, ich denke ich bin so 18 uhr zu hause, werde gegen 16.30 hier abhauen und nach hause düsen...

klingel mich einfach an, ich weiss dann bescheid !

Alex


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

ja ja.........ich weiß nicht warum, aber alle Frauen sagen, dass Dirtbikes süß aussehen. Na ja  wers meint.

Gleich ist erstmal Wichsen angesagt.

Neues Bike + Wichsen = beruhigte Seele.
 

Fährst du heute noch.

Werde heute um 10 vor 11 am Rathaus sein. Wenn du bis dachin fertig bist, kannst ja mal vorbeirollen. "Damit ich auch was zum Wichsen hab" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Na, hast du jetzt auch noch Bock nach hause zu laufen? guck al aus dem Fenster.
Petrus ist defekt. 

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wird es eher ne Schauparty.

"""Aufs gute hoff""""


----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

hehe geil..


also im moment ist ja ****in chaos wetter.,.... wenn das besser wird werd ich 1000000% noch fahren gehen.

würde dann um 10 vor 11 zum rathaus kommen...

ich hoffe das wetter wird wieder gut,... *ausrast*

Alex


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Cool. Ich werde dann mit dem 980-er anrollen.


----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

980 ? von königsdorf aus ?

an welcher seite hält der ? dönerbudenseite ?


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Jap. ich schlepp am besten mein Bike mit, dann erkennst du mich am besten.


----------



## diser (24. Juli 2003)

ja würd ich auch sagen...

also ich = schwarzes taxin, 24"... ach hat eh keiner in frechen so ein bike denk ich  

bis später dann ich muss noch paar dinge erledigen, dann bin ich durch die tür...


Alex


----------



## dezibel (24. Juli 2003)

Alles Gute. Bis heute Abend.


----------



## eHugo (24. Juli 2003)

moin erstmal

nur mal so gibet irgendwo im web vom Krater?

ich werde woll am we auch mal am kratter vorbei schauen habe aber leider   kein dirt sondern nur ein tourenbike.

vieleicht sehn wir uns ja


----------



## diser (25. Juli 2003)

ich werd wohl am wochenende mal hinfahren, weiss aber noch nicht genau wann weil samstag ist unsere party... vl vorher so gegen 14 uhr, und sonntag ab 15 uhr ... ich poste dann nochmal...


Alex


----------



## eHugo (26. Juli 2003)

bin vom parkplatz an der alten aachnerstr nen seiten weg gefolgt.
ahbe dort einen Krater gefunden aber ich glaube nicht das das der karter ist denn ich gesucht hatte  . bin noch wat im wald rum gefahren aber habe den anderen nicht gefunden.
wo genau ist der?

hugo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (28. Juli 2003)

@ e Hugo:

Du hast bestimmt den Königsdorferparkplatz gefunden, und damit auch den Königsdorferkrater.

Am Bahnhof-100 Meter richtung Weiden, gibt es eine Kreuzung. An der fährst du links. Es geht fast die ganze Zeit berg runter. Wenn du fast in Danzweiler bist musst du nach links abbiegen.
Es ist so ne art Feldweg, ist aber trotzdem asphaltiert. Und wie es im Wald weiter geht weißt du ja bereits schon.

mfg. Dezibel.


----------



## dezibel (28. Juli 2003)

@ Dieser:

Hatt euere Party trotz dem Regen noch statt gefunden?
Konnte nicht mehr kommen, war mit zu nass .
Ich muss dich einfach mal anrufen.
Dann können wir uns genauer verabreden. Per Internet klappt das irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Fedor.


----------



## diser (29. Juli 2003)

stimmt, irgendwie haut das nicht so hin... sollten wir mal anders machen 

bekomme heute angeblich endlich meine schoner, meine schienbeine tun schon weh.. *grins*

meld dich einfach mal.

party war voll der reinfall, ich war nur 30 minuten da, dann hab ich meine platten gepackt und bin zu ner freundin rüber.

Alex


----------



## dezibel (29. Juli 2003)

Ich ruf doch mal an.


----------



## diser (29. Juli 2003)

irgendwer mit kölner nummer hat mich eben angerufen, warst du das ?

Alex

wenn ja, nochmal


----------



## diser (31. Juli 2003)

moin fedor !

hab hardcore zahnschmerzen und werd gleich mal zum arzt gehen. hoffe alles läuft gut und wir können nachher "radeln" gehen...

wenn was dazwischen kommen sollte schreib ich hier oder ruf nadine an, wie du meintest..

wünsch mit glück 

Alex


----------



## dezibel (31. Juli 2003)

Na dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen.
Hoffentlich klappt das heute.

Sonst muss ich 

Na, mach dir keine Sorgen. Wird schon schief gehen. 

mfg. Fedor


----------



## diser (31. Juli 2003)

hehehe...


 


ich werd jetzt mal losfahren, bin ja noch in kölle..

wenn ich heut nicht fahren kann, dann bin ich    !!!

bis später !

Alex


----------



## dezibel (31. Juli 2003)

Falls es nicht klappen sollte,
Ich hab bei mir zu hause supper Schmerztabletten rumligen. Hab sie mal vor ne Weile von meinem Chirurg gekriegt.
Die schalten dir dein komplettes Nervensystem ab. Danach kannst du durch Wände laufen 

Ich hatte mal Kopfschmerzen und hab mir so ein Ding geschmissen.

Nach 2 Minuten bin ich umgekippt und haberst mal 12 Stunden gepennt. 

Also, ich hoffe es geht alles gut.
Sonst muss ich mich leider gezwungen füllen dich mit Medikamenten zu füttern  

Nicht ernst nehmen............Brainstorming.

Fedor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (31. Juli 2003)

fedor... ich hab mein zivi im krankenhaus gemacht, ich bin bestens versorgt    

zur not hau ich mir den kiefer fürn paar stunden raus, das wetter ist gut und ich will fahren !

jetzt hau ich echt mal ab !


----------



## dezibel (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von diser _
> *fedor... ich hab mein zivi im krankenhaus gemacht, ich bin bestens versorgt
> 
> zur not hau ich mir den kiefer fürn paar stunden raus, das wetter ist gut und ich will fahren !
> ...



......ohne Kommentar........


----------



## Holgi_XA (31. Juli 2003)

Hi,
misch mich hier jetzt einfach mal ein. 
Hab ja noch en paar Tage frei und werd mich jetzt mal auf den Weg machen und werde diesen Königsdorferwald mal "durchreiten". 
MfG...


----------



## dezibel (31. Juli 2003)

Ah ah ah...........das ist aber nicht "NETT", dass du dich hier einfach so einmischst. 

Klar komm vorbei. Was färst du denn so?

mfg. Dezibel.


----------



## Holgi_XA (31. Juli 2003)

Ich fahr en Scott G-Zero FX10,noch fast Serienzustand,aber hab schon einiges an Änderungen geplant und vor.Nach und nach.
Und fahre damit eigentlich überall freeridelight sag ich mal dazu.
Material ist nicht sehr Hardcoretauglich.


----------



## diser (31. Juli 2003)

yo, bin wieder da...hab ne feine wurzelbehandlung bekommen...

kein plan wie es ist wenn die drogen nachlassen, aber ich fahr 100%.

ruf mich am besten mal an, wegen orga und so !

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezibel (31. Juli 2003)

Mach ich man.

Werde mich jetzt auf den Weg nach hause machen.
Ruf dich so gegen 6 mal an.

Hoffe es geht alles klar.

Bis dann. Fedor.


----------



## eHugo (31. Juli 2003)

also ich werde es am sonntag noch mal suchen dat loch kann ja nit so klein sein oder  

naja mal schauen vieleicht siht man sich ja 

mfg hugo


----------



## diser (4. August 2003)

moin fedor !!

hab gerade in der ubahn mit nem typ gesprochen der ein Kona Stinky fährt, der war auf dem weg nach vogelsang.

ich fahr die tage mal nach der arbeit hin und schau mir das ma an... kannst ja auch kommen wenn du bock hast !

Alex


----------



## dezibel (7. Oktober 2003)

Moin

Wo sein?

Was machen?

Man meld dich mal, vno dir hört man ja garnichts mehr


----------



## diser (8. Oktober 2003)

moin fedor !

mach im moment nicht viel, ein wenig streeten aber das wetter zieht mich runter...

kann jetzt 180° aus dem rollen und grind auf der kurbel/tretlager an ner parkbank 

sollten mal wieder was streeten oder in den wald wenn das wetter mal besser sein sollte.


----------



## dezibel (15. Oktober 2003)

Moing Alex.

Gut zu hören, dass du noch lebst. 

Ich fahre in Moment auch nicht besonders viel. Vor allem weil mein Bike ne längere Zeit lang im Umbau war. Ist aber endlich zum Einsatz bereit. Allerdings will ich es verkaufen. Ist viel zu groß für mich.

Aber ruf doch einfach mal an Digger. Ich hab mir schon langsamm gedacht du hättest kein Bock mehr................

Die Rufnummer ist immer noch die gleiche.

Over and Out...........Fedor.


----------



## diser (15. Oktober 2003)

meins ist auch im umbau, also theoretisch... will meine julies verkaufen, und mir nur noch hinten eine Grimeca dranmachen..

neuer lenker kommt jetzt,
singlespeed...
naja und wenn es richtig winter wird lackieren..

bin im moment allerdings krank und kann nicht fahren (grippe),
und hatte gestern einen Headcrash auf meiner wichtigsten Festplatte, wo alle projekte etc. draufwaren... bin super abge****t und gucke ob ich sie in ein Labor zum Retten geben soll...

stell dein bike doch mal hier in Verkaufe, nur mal um zu sehen was du geboten bekommst...

will mir auch nach Januar nen Stahlrahmen kaufen, mal sehen was...


sobald ich wieder fit bin melde ich mich bei dir !

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Cerus (18. Oktober 2003)

Tach erstmal

ich wohne etwa 1,5 km vom bombenkrater entfernt und bin dort schon ein paar mal gefahren
allerdings bin ich noch anfänger und bräuchte etwas hilfe in sachen materialwahl und montage
das einzige was man an meinem fahrrad vielleicht noch gebrauchen könnte wäre die gabel (sr suntour) und der rahmen (tfx 30). der rest ist discount schrott.

@fedor: dich habe ich ja schon mal getroffen (ich bin der typ mit den gelben felgen namens carsten).

@diser: ich wäre an den julies interessiert. wie viel wollteste denn dafür haben?

fahrt ihr zur zeit eigentlich noch oder nicht?

mfg carsten


----------



## diser (19. Oktober 2003)

moin cerus...

ich fahre selten da, mehr street in frechen und umgebung... falle allerdings im moment wegen derbster grippe aus :-(

wollte für meine julies 120 euro haben, sind aber zu 90 % schon verkauft...


----------



## zorn (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
wie ihr seht bin ich absolut neu hier auf dem Gebiet.Ich habe jetzt so viele begriffe gehört und kann absolut nichts damit anfangen.Was z.b. heisst dirten ???? etc.Ich selber komme aus Bergheim und habe große lust am downhill.ist das auf eurer bahn auch möglich????Sorry das ich absolut null plan von der sache habe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cerus (22. Oktober 2003)

@ zorn:
der besagte dirt ist weniger eine strecke sondern mehr eine anhäufung von diversen sprungschanzen aus diesem grund kann man dort auch eher wenig downhill fahren.
aber der königsdorfer wald ist groß und die glessener höhe liegt direkt im wald drin.
wenn du also die glessener höhe zuerst hochfährst wirst du diverse abfahrten finden
aber klar ist das es genug abfahrten gibt

mfg carsten


----------



## diser (23. Oktober 2003)

das ist zwar immer noch kein downhill, aber wenn du ein fully fährst und gern springst, dann guck dir den wald an.. macht laune


----------



## Cerus (23. Oktober 2003)

ok es ist kein richtiges downhill fahren aber man schön speed kriegen  und das macht bock

und jetzt hab ich nochmal ne frage an alle
wo kriegt ihr eure bikeparts her oder repariert eure bikes?
ich habe keine ahnung wo ich welche herkriegen soll oder mein fahrrad reparieren lassen soll. das ist nämlich zurzeit kaputt und ich habe keine lust es zu so einem ganz normalen fahrrad shop zu bringen wo dir dann etwas zu einem wucherpreis aufgedrängt wird was du überhaupt nicht brauchst

mfg cerus


----------



## diser (23. Oktober 2003)

meine sachen kauf ich bei www.bike-mailorder.de ode beim bike bahnhof in köln..

reparaturen mache ich selber.

hey Cerus, vielleicht kennt man sich ja, ich komme aus frechen


----------



## Cerus (24. Oktober 2003)

glaub ich weniger 
ich bin noch 16 und gehe zurzeit noch aufs gym

genauer beschrieben wohne ich in königsdorf-neufreimersdorf

in welchem teil von frechen wohnste denn?
vielleicht könnte man sich mal zum biken treffen
na ja nur nicht in nächster zeit 
mein bike is schließlich defekt und du hast grippe
außerdem nervt das wetter extrem

aber ich wünsche dir mal gute besserung


----------



## dezibel (5. November 2003)

Moing Cerus,

was ist denn an deinem Bock kaput?
fahrräder zu reparieren ist das leichteste was es gibt, ................wenn man das entsprechende Werkezug dazu hat.

Ach ja, hast du zufällig Lust mein Rad zu kaufen?
ich will mir ein neues aufbauen und das alte muss weg.

mfg.  Dezibel


----------



## diser (5. November 2003)

dezibel.... werbung ist nicht NICHT erlaubt !   

Cerus, ist ein gutes Rad. solltest du dir mal angucken !

achja @ dezibel: 

ich will streeten die tage, nur im moment ist meine neue bremse kaputt, bekomme die tage ersatz und muss noch öl kaufen, ausserdem hab ich alles zusammen für singlespeed (also die Nabenspacer), können wir vielleicht bald mal bei euch schrauben ??

Ich melde mich sobald ich meine Grimeca Teile wieder zusammen habe bei dir !

Hoffe euch beiden geht es gut  

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## Cerus (6. November 2003)

@dezibel:
ich würde mir dein rad mal ansehen 
nur frag ich mich ob das überhaupt sinn machen würde 
wo soll ich das geld herkriegen?
meine einzige geldquelle ist mein monatliches taschengeld da meine woche durch schule und sport so zugepackt ist das ich einfach nicht viel zeit für noch einen nebenjob habe

an meinem rad schrabbt die kette an der führung lang springt dauernd ab und entweder ist mein vorderrad schief oder ich bin zu blöd den lenker (der sowieso nichts taugt) richtig einzustellen

ach ja und das eine pedal fliegt dauernd ab
ich kanns zwar immer wieder festschrauben aber nach ner halben stunde fahren fällts wieder ab

mfg carsten


----------



## dezibel (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von diser _
> *dezibel.... werbung ist nicht NICHT erlaubt !
> 
> Cerus, ist ein gutes Rad. solltest du dir mal angucken !
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (14. November 2003)

yo da bin ich wieder.

 

bremse ist seit gestern abend wieder ganz, muss nur noch befüllt, entlüftet und eingestellt werden.

wollte dann noch lenker kürzen und endlich an der nabe rumbasteln...

fedor, hast du die tage mal zeit ? am besten am wochenende !!

ich ruf dich samstag mal an !!

hoffe dir / euch gehts jut ...

so weiterarbeiten


----------



## Cerus (7. Dezember 2003)

wie steht es jetzt eigentlich um dein bike dezibel?
ist das schon verkauft oder noch nicht?
und wenns noch nicht verkauft ist wie viel wollteste dafür haben?

mfg carsten


----------



## dezibel (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin cerus.......kann grad nicht schlafen, also henge ich hier. 
was für eine Summe köntest du denn ausgeben?
Sag mir mal ne Zahl und dann können wir es immer noch aushandeln.
Aber mach es per PM. Geschäfte gehören hier nicht rein 

alles Gute. Dezibel.


----------



## diser (9. Dezember 2003)

ich geb dich konkret krasse uhr mit ohne rechnung für drahtesel.

meld dich, wir machen geschäft unter brücke nachts...

FEDOR !! Hab dich heut morgen aus der 13 schluffen sehen, mußte aber schnell rein, damit ich pünktlich komme...

alles gute,
alex


----------



## dezibel (9. Dezember 2003)

Nein, Wahreneintausch nur gegen Möbel 

Wieso warst du nicht auf der Session. War zwar *******, aber du warst trotzdem nicht da. Und erreicht kriegt man dich auch nicht mehr. Ruf mich mal an. Oder klingel mal wenigstens an, damit ich dich anrufe. Ach ich hab vor mir das Rythm von DMR zu hohlen. das solltest du auch tuhn. Ist eine bewehrte Technk. Und das ding ist in 24".
kostet auch nur 350 statt 400 wie das NPJ. Außer dem traue ich denen nicht. 
Ruf an!!! Ich hab schon langsamm das Gefühl du drückst dich.
Ich hoffe ich irre mich. 

Alles Gute. Fedor


----------



## Cerus (13. Dezember 2003)

haste meine nachricht gekriegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diser (24. Dezember 2003)

FEDOR !!!!!!!! frohe weihnachten dir und nadine !

lasst euch schön beschenken  

achja, und trink nicht so viel  



gruss,

alex


----------



## lines&sammy (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!

Wooo um alles in der Welt ist denn die so oft erwähnte tolle Strecke im Wald     Ich treibe mich bislang immer nur in der Ville rum, wär aber daran interessiert, auch mal wieder woanders zu fahren!!

Also helft mir bitte!!!



Nur die Besten fahren Rad


----------



## diser (11. Februar 2004)

yo fedor...

hab endlich wieder ne kette am rad, ne sau fette wippermann...   

denke jetzt kann es endlich wieder losgehen, wetter wird ja auch laaaangsam besser..

hab nur im moment noch das scheizz 14er hinten druff, muss unbedingt 16er druff machen... die kette ist so fett, die liegt fast auf den spacern. kein millimeter luft zwischen.

kettenspannung ist ungefähr wie bei dir, der typ im laden meinte wenn ich 16er hinten drauf mache könnte sie fast perfekt sein...

lass die tage (sonntag vielleicht ?) mal treffen und was streeten gehen.

gruss !!!

alex


----------



## dezibel (13. Februar 2004)

diser schrieb:
			
		

> yo fedor...
> 
> hab endlich wieder ne kette am rad, ne sau fette wippermann...
> 
> ...



Hey Alex.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Na, bist du wieder am leben, ich nicht so richtig.
Sitze grad im scheiß Unterricht und mache "GARNICHTS", weil auf mein Zeugnis warten muss. 
Fahren währe mal echt fett.
Ach, warte ich schreib dir ne P.M.

Gruß. Fedor.


----------

